# Skyline gas help



## eklipse (Apr 9, 2005)

what is the lowest octane fuel you can use on a R34 GT-R. just a little curious because im going to get a skyline shipped 2 jamaica very soon but the highest octane we have is 90 which i kno is mediocre


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

eklipse said:


> what is the lowest octane fuel you can use on a R34 GT-R. just a little curious because im going to get a skyline shipped 2 jamaica very soon but the highest octane we have is 90 which i kno is mediocre


You probably already know this, but here in Japan the minimum rating of fuel is 100 OCTANE. If your car is stock with no boost enhancements, you should be fine. But I would suggest you look into if the car has been tuned at all, after all the last thing you want to do is bing, bang boom...you get the picture.

Adam


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Shodo said:


> You probably already know this, but here in Japan the minimum rating of fuel is 100 OCTANE. If your car is stock with no boost enhancements, you should be fine. But I would suggest you look into if the car has been tuned at all, after all the last thing you want to do is bing, bang boom...you get the picture.
> 
> Adam


are your serious? what are the ratings of everything else?


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

I believe the highest premium rating is around 107, but don't quote me on that. I run regular 100 on my 1990 Type M with no problems. If I were you, I would lower the boost setting as low as possible. Another good idea is to purchase an fuel lean/rich gauge to monitor any signs of detonation. 

You have posted a rather interesting inquiry, so Im sure you'll get more help from the pro's shortly.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

thats crazy in america, we consider that race fuel


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah I know, I used to occassionally pump 100 OCT at Delta Sonic in Tonawanda N.Y prior to going to Lancaster dragway park.


----------



## eklipse (Apr 9, 2005)

thanx guys for all your help but another thing, are octane boosters any good


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

^

If you do go in that direction, dont sell your self short and buy the cheap ones on the market. Have you found out if your car has been tuned???


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Eklipse you lucky dog! I live in Barbados and the taxes I'd have to pay on a R34 GTR would buy me a very nice Vette (new) in the US!

Just retard the base timing a few degrees and you should be OK. The R34 has pretty good knock sensing too. It just means that you'll miss out on a little horsepower. Freeing up the exhaust should help with that too. 

Generally octane boosters are crap - they only raise octane by a few decimal points. Do a web search for toluene (but remember it's an agressive carcinogen!)


----------



## eklipse (Apr 9, 2005)

thanx for all your help guys i really appreciate it, and no i dont kno of any modifications because i havent bought one yet i still need a little more money and plus most likely ill be getting a stock one (i want 2 do modifications myself so i kno exactly wats going on) but again thanx


----------



## fino (Apr 6, 2005)

u can get this stuff they use to make TNT add one litre to every fill. it makes the petrol at least 100 octane. u see in ireland the highest octane is wait 4 it..... 97!!!!! how crap is that! they wont sell this stuff to anyone! i had to say i was using it 4 rally fule (wink wink) ill find out the proper name tomorrow!


----------



## eklipse (Apr 9, 2005)

*Toluene*

toluene seems like a good idea. i read that it not only boosts your octane but it also cleans carbon off internal parts that it flows over so itz like a win win situation. i also read that there were no cons to using the stuff. here is a basic way 2 check how much octane you will be getting from it.
(octane of gas used x the amount put into the tank) + (toluenes octane 114 x amount put into the tank) / total capacity of the tank.

EXAMPLE:
(90 octane x 10 gallons) + (114 octane x 8 gallons) / 18 gallons=100.6 octane

so thanks for the toluene advice guys, i think this is the way i will be going unless there is something better


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Shodo said:


> Yeah I know, I used to occassionally pump 100 OCT at Delta Sonic in Tonawanda N.Y prior to going to Lancaster dragway park.


lol thats my work! we dont carry 100 octane anymore, gotta go to the transit rd or walden ave store to get it!


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

remember the cancer bit. Use rubber gloves, coveralls (long sleeve), goggles, respirator, boots. Wash afer use.


----------

